# What components when installing Avast free?



## fmonte (May 16, 2015)

Here is the custom list. Please make your recommendation. I read somewhere if you check too many features it will slow down your computer. I do have a quad core processor with 4 gb ram running Windows 7 professional. Thank you.

2015 component list: check the ones you want.

File Shield
Web Shield
Mail Shield
Browser protection
Software updater
Avast remote assistant
Secure line
Grimefighter
Rescue Disk
Browser Cleanup
Avast gadget
Home security Network
Secure Virtual Machines

There are 4 more that don't have a checkbox but they have a "?":

Avast Firewall
Sandbox
Safezone
Data shredder

What do I do with these choices?


----------



## aldan (May 16, 2015)

avast free doesnt offer all these features.all i do is let it install what it wants and its never slowed my computer down.


----------



## Punk (May 16, 2015)

If I remember correctly from when I installed it, the list of components isn't available for the free version but the last four are (Firewall, Sandbox, Data Shredder and Safezone).


----------



## johnb35 (May 16, 2015)

When you install Avast, do a custom install and uncheck everything in the tools column.  If its already installed, go into add/remove programs and choose to change options. It will take you through the install again and then you can uncheck stuff.


----------



## fmonte (May 17, 2015)

Thank you John, have a nice day.


----------

